# Go to Gaza



## Aoyama

In a recent (and quite pertinent) article about events in Gaza (jan.7th), the French paper Le Monde writes : "in modern Hebrew the expression 'go to Gaza' [va à Gaza] means "go to hell/the devil" [va en enfer/va au diable]".
In Hebrew it should then be : "*lekh le 'aza*"
Two questions here :
- is it true ?
If yes, isn't it more a pun with *'azazel *(= hell in Hebrew / lekh le 'azazel) then something _directly_ linked to Gaza (even if _mutatis mutandis_ there is of course a link ...).


----------



## amikama

It's a pun.

The original expression is *לך לעזאזל* = go to hell. It was 'shortened' as a pun to *לך לעזה* (literally 'go to Gaza' but actually means 'go to hell'), because of all the 'troubles' Gaza causes to Israel in the recent decades.


----------



## Aoyama

> It's a pun.
> 
> The original expression is *לך לעזאזל* = go to hell. It was 'shortened' as a pun to *לך לעזה* (literally 'go to Gaza' but actually means 'go to hell'), because of all the 'troubles' [in]Gaza


Right, that is what I had thought from the beginning. Too bad the French journalist (from Le Monde) didn't know Hebrew enough to explain the pun. The "link" between Gaza and hell was first due to the similarity between *עזה *and *עזאזל*.


----------



## scriptum

The expression dates back to the times when Gaza was occupied by Israel, and the Israelis actually went there on regular or reserve duty. To the best of my understanding, "lekh le-Aza" originally meant "may you serve in Gaza". It used to be an army comic curse.​


----------



## Aoyama

Interesting precision. I understand and concur with the "comic curse" notion to put (or replace) things into perspective.


----------



## cfu507

amikama said:


> It's a pun.
> 
> The original expression is *לך לעזאזל* = go to hell. It was 'shortened' as a pun to *לך לעזה* (literally 'go to Gaza' but actually means 'go to hell'), because of all the 'troubles' Gaza causes to Israel in the recent decades.


 
I don't think this is true. I don't think that the short version is realy related to Gaza.


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> I don't think this is true. I don't think that the short version is realy related to Gaza.


Why not?


----------



## cfu507

amikama said:


> Why not?


 
I've never used this phrase so I don't know much about it and I tend to be critical about facts/pseudo-facts...
סליחה על הביטוי, אבל אנחנו אוכלים חרא מעוד מקומות ולא רק משם, בגלל זה לא האמנתי בקשר בניהם
למה זה לא יכול להיות סתם צירוף מקרים שיום אחד מישהו החליט לקשר בניהם? משהו בסגנון אסון המסוקים שכבר "היה ידוע" בתנ"ך. זה קל לקשר בין שני דברים בדיעבד. יכול להיות שאתם צודקים


----------



## amikama

הביטוי "לך לעזאזל" קיים כבר הרבה מאוד זמן, בעוד ש"לך לעזה" הוא חדש יחסית, וגם יותר הומוריסטי. זה צריך להיות ברור ש"לך לעזה" מתייחס לביטוי "לך לעזאזל". אני מאמין שאילו "לך לעזאזל" לא היה קיים בכלל, גם לא היה נוצר הביטוי "לך לעזה".


----------



## effi

amikama said:


> הביטוי "לך לעזאזל" קיים כבר הרבה מאוד זמן, בעוד ש"לך לעזה" הוא חדש יחסית, וגם יותר הומוריסטי. זה צריך להיות ברור ש"לך לעזה" מתייחס לביטוי "לך לעזאזל". אני מאמין שאילו "לך לעזאזל" לא היה קיים בכלל, גם לא היה נוצר הביטוי "לך לעזה".



אני בספק אם מישהו יכול ממש לאשר או לשלול את ההנחה שלך. ברור ש"לך לעזה" נולד מ"לך לעזאזל" אבל לדעתי, ובעיקר לפני מיטב זכרוני, בביטוי הזה עזה הופיעה קודם כל כצורת קיצור ל"עזאזל" יחד עם קריצה למקום קונקרטי. ואני חושבת שזה היה תופס באותה מידה גם אם עזה האמיתית הייתה קצת שונה. לגבי הפרשנות שעזה עושה לנו צרות אני לחלוטין לא מסכימה. אם כבר, עזה מחליפה את הגיהנום בביטוי הזה בגלל "איכות החיים" בעזה עצמה לא בגלל מה שהיא "עושה לנו". נכון שלא אופייני לראיית העולם הישראלית אבל לפני כמה עשורים ראינו את המציאות קצת אחרת, לפחות לעניין עזה.​


----------



## scriptum

effi said:


> עזה מחליפה את הגיהנום בביטוי הזה בגלל "איכות החיים" בעזה עצמה לא בגלל מה שהיא "עושה לנו".​


אמירות מסוג זה גוררות אותנו רחוק מאד מן הדיון על הלשון. וחבל.


----------



## effi

בדיוק להפך- זו האמירה שלך שגוררת מחוץ לדיון הלשוני. לך לעזה -כלומר, לך תסבול כמו בעזה, או כמו בגיהנום, לגמרי מילולי.
כמו שאמרתי, הביטוי ישן מספיק, מהתקופה שעזה לא הייתה נחשבת איום בטחוני מיידי וישראלים אף היו באמת נכנסים לעזה.


----------



## cfu507

effi said:


> בדיוק להפך- זו האמירה שלך שגוררת מחוץ לדיון הלשוני. לך לעזה -כלומר, לך תסבול כמו בעזה, או כמו בגיהנום, לגמרי מילולי.
> כמו שאמרתי, הביטוי ישן מספיק, מהתקופה שעזה לא הייתה נחשבת איום בטחוני מיידי וישראלים אף היו באמת נכנסים לעזה.



אני גם חושבת ככה. הביטוי הזה קיים עוד כשהיתי בבית ספר יסודי שזה לפחות לפני 22 שנה בימים שהינו הולכים לחופי הים שצמודים לעזה והורים שלי או חברים היו קונים רהיטים מעזה. יש הבדל עצום בין עזה של השנים האחרונות לעזה של אז. האינתיפאדה הראשונה היתה בשנת 87 והביטוי קיים עוד קודם .​


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> The expression dates back to the times when Gaza was occupied by Israel, and the Israelis actually went there on regular or reserve duty. To the best of my understanding, "lekh le-Aza" originally meant "may you serve in Gaza". It used to be an army comic curse.​


 
That's not true. It has nothing to do with serving in Gaza.


----------



## effi

cfu507 said:


> אני גם חושבת ככה. הביטוי הזה קיים עוד כשהיתי בבית ספר יסודי שזה לפחות לפני 22 שנה בימים שהינו הולכים לחופי הים שצמודים לעזה והורים שלי או חברים היו קונים רהיטים מעזה. יש הבדל עצום בין עזה של השנים האחרונות לעזה של אז. האינתיפאדה הראשונה היתה בשנת 87 והביטוי קיים עוד קודם .​


ובכל מקרה, אני די בטוחה שהביטוי מבוסס קודם כל על הצליל והיה תופס גם לו עזה הייתה מקום קצת שונה, אבל כמובן, לא נחשק במיוחד... 
​


----------

